# Canon EOS R + 50 mm 1.2 Sample shot



## IsaacImage (Nov 2, 2018)

Canon EOS R + 50 mm FR F 1.2 at 1.4



IIIR7349-Edit-Edit-Edit-Edit by Isaac Image, on Flickr

100%


Screen Shot 2018-11-02 at 10.01.34 AM by Isaac Image, on Flickr

www.IsaacImage.com


----------



## Viggo (Nov 2, 2018)

Excellent shot! Thanks for sharing currently saving for that lens


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 3, 2018)

Unreal. Wow!


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 3, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Excellent shot! Thanks for sharing currently saving for that lens


Me too!


----------



## IsaacImage (Nov 3, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Excellent shot! Thanks for sharing currently saving for that lens


Thank you ))


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 6, 2018)

You seem to be the first to share this combination. Thank you! Great shot that shows the slim plane of focus.
This doesn't make GAS easier to deal with.


----------



## IsaacImage (Nov 7, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> You seem to be the first to share this combination. Thank you! Great shot that shows the slim plane of focus.
> This doesn't make GAS easier to deal with.



Thank you


----------

